# Konecto flooring failure/Don't recommend



## Guest

Please do keep us updated. As a flooring retailer we are getting into doing more commercial jobs lately. We are about to price a job on a solid vinyl tile product that is new to us. It's made by MetroFlor, which is the parent company to Konecto. You story has me a bit worried about this product now. I'll have to put a little more research into it before deciding to sell it to anyone.


----------



## Floorwizard

So far no problems.
I will keep an eye out.


----------



## mike costello

Dont be scared of Metroflor.

Great product as long as its put in right.

Heres a good tip...Roll it roll it roll it roll it roll it roll it.

Then roll it again


----------



## Guest

The sample we have look very nice. Reading the installation instructions, it looks like it can be a bit tricky if you aren't careful. There are a lot of different adhesives for different applications in the book.


----------



## Arlo

Shredlew,

Can you advise us what kind of floor you put the stuff on top of? Concrete or wood subfloor? Another poster said he went over concrete.


----------



## shredlew

We installed the Konecto over both a concrete subfloor downstairs and a wood subfloor upstairs. The Konecto upstairs (wood subfloor) has not lifted. The Konecto downstairs is now lifting everywhere, even places where it has stayed down for a month. It seems to be related to temperature. The colder it gets, the more it lifts. We thought that at least part of the floor adhesive had set. The distributor has said they will replace the floor but since we don't know why the Konecto isn't holding, we can't say if it would just happen again. While our retailer is very responsive, we have not had any inspection from the distributor or manufacturer.


----------



## shredlew

*Konecto Flooring/Don't recommend*

An update on the Konecto problem. The flooring is now lifting just about everywhere. We would say about 70% of the floor. In order to repair the tiles, the distributor provided us a repair glue from Konecto that seems to be equivalent to Krazy Glue - same consistency, same size bottle. Maybe this would have worked for the occassional corner lifting, but to use this for such a volume of repairs is silly. 

The distributor has now offered to replace the whole floor, which is great, but we still don't know why the product failed. 

NOTE: KONECTO HAS RECENTLY POSTED A "NEW" INSTALLATION MANUAL ON THEIR WEBSITE THAT REQUIRES THE SUBFLOOR TO BE KEPT BETWEEN 65 AND 85 DEGREES 48 HOURS BEFORE AND AFTER INSTALL. AFTER THIS, FOR THE LIFE OF THE FLOOR, THE SUBFLOOR NEEDS TO BE KEPT BETWEEN 55 AND 85 DEGREES. 

We can't figure out how Konecto expects anyone to maintain the temperature of a slab, and we are in Southern California. What does someone in a freeze area do?


----------



## ez-e

I installed a Konecto floor this past summer for some friends in their cabin in northern Minnesota. The understanding with them was that i would put it all in and they would take care of the rolling.... Well, they never got to the rolling. And their cabin is closed up and un heated for the winter, and its currently -15 degrees there. A solid 70 degrees below the reccomended minimum ! Should be interesting to see what it looks like in the spring... A few of the corners were already pulling up in August when it was 85. I'll post up pics in the spring when they open up the cabin and the flooring has all pulled apart and stacked itself neatly in the middle of the living room.....:no:


----------



## Floorwizard

I had a really long talk with our distributer, and most failures so far are due to no use of 100# roller.

BUT

he admitted there was nothing in the box that correctly explained the total install instructions.

The distributer is adding new literature to future orders.


----------



## JasonP

*Konecto*

We purchased 1300 square feet of Konecto. We installed 800 s.f. on our new home concrete slab. We followed the directions given in the box to the letter. We rented a 250 pound roller. We kept the flooring in the climate controlled house for over a week before install. We installed the floor on a clean slab. 
The floor lifted up in all three of the installed rooms. The floor didn't just lift in corners, but in the center-sides-middle-corners, you name it. We called the store where we purchased it from. We called the regional director of the Konecto flooring and he put us in touch with the local representative. The store manager and the local rep inspected our floor within 2 weeks of complaining. They were expecting to find dirt on the joints. That was not the case. The flooring had been installed correctly. They said they would get back to us and in the mean time we were to heat our home to 85 degrees for 5 days and re-roll the floor. We did both of those things. It didn't help at all. The floor was unchanged.
The problems with heating your house to that high of a degree is that it is not a workable environment not to mention the heating bill. I am curious how they expect a slab to maintain the temperatures that they say are necessary for proper bonding. Anyways, even with high heat it doesn't stick. 
We were credited the entire cost of the floor and paid $1.25 per square foot of the laid flooring. We returned the unused portion of our flooring. Although our local store and the representative were very helpful and quick to credit us, it was not worth the mess and time. This floor needs to be taken back to the engineering department and re-thought, re-designed, and fixed! 
Not a good choice if you want a "sure thing."


----------



## jeanine

This thread has really got us concerned. We thought we had finally found the right product for our kitchen and entryway-but now we dont know. Do I understand that everyone on here has had BAD experiences with konecto? Or is it only the floors that were on slabs? Does anyone know anyone that has some good to say about it? Or any other products that are similar but with better results? We were hoping to install this sometime in the next month...so now we are in a quandry. Luckily we have not purchased any yet. PLease give advice or tell us who could.
Thanks!
Jeanine in Kodiak


----------



## Guest

My sales rep for the local distributor was in a few days ago. I asked he about any problems they've had with it and he says he's seen quite a bit of it go out with no complaints at all. It may not be as widespread a problem as it seems. You just never hear good stories about anything. It's always the bad stories that pop up.


----------



## ez-e

The stuff i installed was on a properly prepared wood sub floor and i still had problems. The reason my friend went with the product was on a recommendation from her mother in laws mailmans cousins dogsitter who has a condo in florida and has had 0 problems with it and loves it. I don't know what to tell you about other people having it work well, maybe the batch we got was made on a friday. From my personal experience i can't recommend it, but i have heard of others having success with it.


----------



## Floorwizard

poppameth said:


> My sales rep for the local distributor was in a few days ago. I asked he about any problems they've had with it and he says he's seen quite a bit of it go out with no complaints at all. It may not be as widespread a problem as it seems. You just never hear good stories about anything. It's always the bad stories that pop up.


I sell the stuff, and so far no problems.
trust me, I pay attention to stay clear of products before they affect my clients.
so far not enough info to warrant major concern.

Poppa is right. only the bad ones pop up.


----------



## karenbro

*Konecto Flooring*

We've had Konecto installed in our kitchen three times since about August 2007. Each time the seams began to lift from each other within a week of the laying. We hired professional people to lay the floor. Two different people have done the jobs. One has been laying flooring for 30 years - and his daddy before him. He was SURE that he could get the floor to lay correctly. Our house is on a concrete slab. The flooring store that we have dealt with in our little town has been most helpful and has really tried to give us a Konecto floor, but it just isn't working. The flooring store has born the brunt of the deal - having to deal with Konecto is not easy. The flooring store has paid all the costs of laying the floor and Konecto supplied the new planks after the first time. We thought perhaps a run was bad, and that's why we tried it the third time (the first two tries were with the same run). Tonight I finally gave up and tried "ironing" my floor in a 5 x 6 area. If it sticks several days, that will be the longest period that it has stayed down so far. I've gotten lots of advice, and one was to apply heat to make the adhesive stick. I've resisted, since I believe that the product should stick on its own. Konecto has finally offered to supply a different flooring (Artistek) from their parent company. We're not sure what to do. The flooring company would like to know that it is not our concrete problem before they try the next application. After reading some of the comments on this website, I'm tending to believe that the adhesive just isn't working...For a floor that cost almost $3000, we've been seriously disappointed. Our baseboards are showing the wear and tear and so are we...Karenbro


----------



## JasonP

*Konecto*

I think it has somthing to do with the concrete. You just can't keep it warm enough. People that use it on wood floors don't seem to have this problem. So we went with the top of the line laminate by shaw. Good luck


----------



## karenbro

*Konecto Ironing*

The ironing did not hold down the upturned seams on my Konecto. Maybe a hairdryer would help? Karenbro


----------



## Janine

*Konecto*

I am a retailer of Konecto and so far, we've had no issues with it. We have it installed on our showroom concrete floor and it's still going strong. The temperature in here is constantly fluctuating, as it is a 6500 sf showroom that isn't heated all through the night. I agree with Poppa. You only hear the bad, not the good. We've moved about 25 pallets since taking on the line last year. No one has complained as of anything yet. And it's been a crazy last 3 months with temperatures going haywire. Thats the time I thought I would've heard something....I'll keep ya'll posted as well.


----------



## ppassat

*Konecto flooring*

I just found out about this flooring and was going to check it out at the dealer. However, after reading the extremely helpful comments on this new product, I think I will stick(no pun intended) to my Amtico glue down. It is double the cost and more work(?) maybe not. I saw an Amtico floor on the floor of Ca. Carpet. It was fab! Had been on their floor for about 6 years. I was not wanting to deal with the gluing and thought about Konecto, but since I am installing myself, I can't deal with the issues reported. Although I have used the self stick adhesive vinyl tiles and they are still down after 10years, so I can't figure why the Konecto is not sticking. I guess cheaper is not always better. So thanks for saving me much dinero and loss of time and embarrasment in front of my friends who say that a woman can't lay a wood floor!


----------



## lsgrab

*konecto install*

In response to your concern.
Many people want to install there own flooring to save money. In the end you put yourself in a position to all in all void your warranty, Which a lot of retailers do not inform the general public of. 
When purchasing flooring always explore your options of installation yes you pay for it but in the end the retailer is responsible for the claims it is protection for the everyday consumer.
If your floor was installed by the company's installers then it is a installation warranty claim & they are responsible for the warranty. Keep on them !!
I wish you luck with this venture. 
lauren



shredlew said:


> We had about 900 sf installed in November of last year. Within a week, the seams began to lift from each other. The installers seemed to have done a good job, taking care to follow the directions precisely. We are now hearing that Konecto has had problems with adhesive failure. The distributor's only comment is to "make a warranty claim". The distributor has taken over a month to file a claim, and the folks at Konecto will barely speak with us directly, insisting we must go through our retailer, who then must go through the distributor. It's frustrating to be at the mercy of someone who doesn't care since they've already obviously been paid for the materials.
> 
> We would say - Don't bother with this flooring unless you are prepared to take your chances. Now we will have to tear up the house again - removing the baseboards and all the furniture so the problem can be solved. That is, if the manufacturer, distributor and retailer ever make good on the warranty.
> 
> We tried again today to call Konecto directly. They refuse to give us any information even as to the status of our claim, other than to say that there is one. They reiterated that they do not speak directly to the consumer. The claims representative from TriWest (distributor) does not return calls from our retailer. No one from TriWest or Konecto will come out and even look at the floor. We will keep this thread updated.


----------



## californiascott

*Konecto doesnt have adhesive problem, check yourself*

Hi, After reading Shreweds comments I think the issue is prob him. I have been involved in over 200,000 sq ft of installtion of konecto and never an adhesive issue.

If you use a hand roller and 100 lb roller the 2 part adhesive bonds like cement.

If you have pieces popping up it's because it wasnt rolled correctly, if at all.

I also do inspections and that is the biggest misconception that there is an adhesive issue and 99.9% it was never rolled.


----------



## californiascott

*Upturned seems solution*

Karenbro, you need to turn the boxes upside down and let it accilmate 48 hrs that way. That solves any upturned seems.

Rolling all seems with a hand roller and 100 lb roller are needed for adhesive to bond correctly.


----------



## Janine

thanks for clearing that up. I still haven't had any concerns since my last post in the begining of March. We've continued to move 50+ pallets since then...


----------



## californiascott

*Karenbro, try konecto adhesive repair kit*

Hi, Konecto now has a product called the konecto repair kit that is adhesive you can squirt in the tongue and re roll to keep it down.

Rolling the floor is so important..


----------



## californiascott

*Jason P Concret temp not an issue*

Hi, FYI, the concrete temp is not an issue but the product has to be installed inside in a 65-85 degree temp than roll it. Keep the temp the same for 2-3 days..

This is an amzing prduct that is hard to screw up installtion wise.


----------



## tracyd1215

Hey Florcraft, we just started selling this product in our store and have had many people look at it. Are you saying if installed properlly it will hold up? We have a customer who had a moisture problem with Pergo and it came up, even with a moisture barrier. We are looking for a floor to put down for her in her living room, hallway and more and they are looking at this konecto sierra rosewood. They have since fixed the water problem but it is still being laid on a concrete slab. You think it is wise to use this floor? Thanks


----------



## tracyd1215

Hey Karenbro, did your installer use a hand roller and a 100 lb roller to set these adhesives or did they just lay them down without rolling. Could that be the problem??


----------



## californiascott

*Konecto is 100% waterproof tracyd*

Hi Tracy, Konecto is the only waterproof product I know of top/bottom. We use it to solve moisture problems where other products have failed.

Also great over asbestos to float over it, saves lots of $$$$$


----------



## Floorwizard

tracyd1215 said:


> Hey Florcraft, we just started selling this product in our store and have had many people look at it. Are you saying if installed properlly it will hold up? We have a customer who had a moisture problem with Pergo and it came up, even with a moisture barrier. We are looking for a floor to put down for her in her living room, hallway and more and they are looking at this konecto sierra rosewood. They have since fixed the water problem but it is still being laid on a concrete slab. You think it is wise to use this floor? Thanks


Absolutely good flooring if installed correctly. So far no issues.
Rolling is the key.


----------



## Floorwizard

californiascott said:


> Hi Tracy, Konecto is the only waterproof product I know of top/bottom. We use it to solve moisture problems where other products have failed.
> 
> Also great over asbestos to float over it, saves lots of $$$$$



Not only is Konecto waterproof from top to bottom, but so is the glass back Vinyl products as well.


----------



## Nancy S.

*Konecto Bellagio 16" square tiles*

Hi,

I did a search on the tile and ran across this thread, which has me worried. We were planning on getting the square tiles to go over our current Armstrong Solarian vinyl sheet in the kitchen. We were told it could just be laid over our existing flooring.

Has anyone used or installed the square tiles? Problems? I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## dlheiser

*Konecto*

This all so weird! We installed 900 sq.ft. of Konecto in our house and have had only one small place where it lifted but it is a place that we had taken back up and reapplied. We absolutely love our floor!!! We didn't install it on a slab though. We installed over plywood or over existing floors. We have a crawl space and live in moderate temp pacific NW. That may be the reason why we have had so much luck. We know several businesses that have used it with success as well. We did not roll it but just pressed firmly with our knees, Opps! We get so many compliments and love the look. I do highly recommend it. It does scratch easily so use pads on furniture.


----------



## Janine

Nancy S. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did a search on the tile and ran across this thread, which has me worried. We were planning on getting the square tiles to go over our current Armstrong Solarian vinyl sheet in the kitchen. We were told it could just be laid over our existing flooring.
> 
> Has anyone used or installed the square tiles? Problems? I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks!


Nancy,
Not to make you nervous, but our sales rep had told us, about 4-5 months ago, that the Konecto Tile product was recalled due to the adhesive not sealing properly. He never said anything about the strip planks, just the tile. And as of today, no one has ever contacted us with samples telling us its ok to sell. I would just be careful with the tile, the planks work great!


----------



## Nancy S.

*Konecto square tiles*

Thanks for the responses!

Janine, I just got home from bringing the samples back to the retailer and told the rep I'm working with about the problems mentioned in the thread. She hadn't heard of any problems. They've had the planks for a long time and very recently got the tiles from the distributor. We live in MN, so I don't know if different parts of the country get different distribution dates, or if maybe they fixed the problem and this is a new batch, or if I just need to try to find something else similar that isn't laminate and doesn't look nastily like a fake stone floor . . .

I started this whole search because I wanted something more resilient than tile that's not wood and something that doesn't clatter like laminate. I'd happily repurchase our current Armstrong Solarian, but it's 15 yrs. old and of course the pattern no longer exists. I may try calling the retailer and give them the link so that they can read the posts and check with Konecto. 

Does anyone else who's an installer, retailer, distributor, whatever, have any new info on the tile issue?

Thanks, guys!

Nancy


----------



## dlheiser

*Konecto clarification*

I just wanted to clarify that we used the Prestige line of planks. I know Prestige is a little thicker. I have no experience with the tiles.


----------



## Janine

I called Konecto directly because since the recall, no sales rep has ever come back to our retail store to promote it. I spoke with a lady in technical support and she did confirm that the issue has been rectified and that the product is now available for all markets. If you need any further information, I reccomend you call them at 866-687-6357. I also looked up the warranty which I've pasted below. It doesn't specify about issues with the glue not sealing properly. To me, that warrants a manufacturing defect, which is covered. I would just be careful. Good Luck!
This warranty covers manufacturing defects, loss of original pattern and color due to staining, fading or wear, when the flooring is subject to normal residential and/or commercial use. This warranty does not include damage caused by fire, conditions arising from hydrostatic pressure, intentional abuse, damage caused by vacuum cleaner beater bar, improper caster wheels, and cutting from sharp objects, or texture differences between samples and delivered product and exterior application. Konecto should not be used to seal an existing floor from
moisture it is a floating floor which is waterproof but Konecto can not inhibit growth of mold, or problems associated with flooding, excessive moisture or alkalis in the sub floor. This warranty shall not include loss due to inconvenience, loss of time, incidental expenses (such as telephone calls, labor and/or materials) incurred in the removal or re-installation of affected material, and any other incidental or consequential damages. Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of Incidental or consequential damages so that the above limitation and exclusion may not apply. Your warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may have other legal rights, which vary, from State to State.
This Warranty applies only to the original purchaser of the KONECTO product, not to any subsequent homeowner and is pro-rated. This warranty is in lieu of any other warranties, expressed or implied. If a defect is found KONECTO will repair the defective area or
replace the floor with similar color, pattern and quality at your option. Please keep your receipt or obtain it from the original purchaser. KONECTO needs the receipt in order to verify date of purchase to help resolve any problems.​


----------



## Nancy S.

*Konecto square tiles*

Janine, thanks so much for calling and checking! Your email has been really helpful, and I feel more confident in the product. 

If we do wind up getting it, I will be careful and make sure that it gets rolled, _and_ rolled, _and_ rolled! I'll report in to let you all know how it goes.

Thanks again,

Nancy


----------



## greenbean

*konectco flooring*

I installed the prestige plank flooring in my basement in January of 2008. There was a chemical smell that was so strong that I bought an expensive air cleaner to attempt to eliminate the odor. Four months later I still have an obnoxious odor in the basement which prevents me from using the space. I assume the smell is from the adhesive. I am wondering if anyone else has had this problem with the konecto flooring and if so, how can I get rid of this odor?


----------



## karenbro

*Konecto*

I used Prestige planks - the heaviest and most expensive. I paid to have it installed. The last installer (they've done it three times to try to get it to stay on my concrete foundation) used huge heavy rollers constantly while putting it down. He painted a sealer (he considers it the best) before laying the planks. It's now been almost a year since starting this project. I'm waiting for a different flooring to be laid. The planks have curled up on the sides and somewhat buckled at each end. My whole kitchen floor is affected, with some areas worse than others. It's so bad that I have trouble sweeping the floor. The flooring store is still trying to get installation fees paid by Konecto. Konecto has supplied the flooring each time, but refuses to pay installation, as I'm understanding from the flooring store. I love the look of the flooring. I love the feel of the flooring. The planks just don't stick together.


----------



## happyhouser

*happy with Allure (Konecto) flooring*

I have been told that the TrafficMaster Allure flooring sold by Home Depot is really Konecto, only slightly thinner and less expensive; if this is wrong, someone please correct me.

I installed about 600 square feet of Allure Hickory in a guest house that I rent to a tenant who has three cats and a small dog. After one year it still looks as new as the day it was installed, and shows no seam lifting, (even though we didn't roll it, because we were not aware that we had to).

It is installed over a concrete slab floor, but perhaps the reason we haven't had any moisture or adhesive problems as others have reported is that: 1. we live in Southern California at a 2000 foot elevation with excellent drainage, where the ground is usually dry and the temperature never goes below 32 degrees, and 2. (this may be the most important) the Allure sits on top of a glued-on vinyl tile floor that acts as a buffer/seal between the concrete and the Allure (Konecto). The tile was a horrible color combination that we had to cover up if we ever wanted to get a tenant, and I didn't want to spend a fortune covering up a perfectly servicable floor just for better cosmetics, so I initially chose the Home Depot product for its low cost.

The other option would have been carpeting, and as a matter of fact we did carpet the two bedrooms for better barefoot comfort. What a mistake! The nice new carpet is now ruined with cat and dog pee and stains and the bedrooms smell so bad I hate to go into them. Of course the tenant won't ever see her security deposit again.

On the other hand, the Allure floor has been completely waterproof and any pet doo gets wiped up with no trace or odor left. It shows no wear, needs no maintenance, and fools almost everyone who sees it into thinking it has a real wood surface.

Rule No. 1 when renting to tenants: never lay carpet. Instead use an indestructible, floating, repairable, waterproof flooring. I intend to replace the carpet with more of the Allure asap.

Rule No. 2: try to use the same color and texture throughout. We mixed Hickory in the living area adjacent to Oak in a hallway-bathroom area, and the contrast is just too obvious. Also, where the two meet you won't have overlapping planks. Better to use the same variety in every room and use throw-rugs for interest if needed (or have the tenants buy their own).


----------



## DangerMouse

you're right about that. perhaps make a room here for people's SUCCESS stories and dealings with various products while doing projects?
always nice to hear good news nowadays!

DM


----------



## ppassat

*Traffic Master Alllure, Oak*

I too am very happy with the vinyl wood floor planks. while mine has only been down for a month, I could not be happier! I don't know and don't care if Allure is really a subspecies of Konecto, but the Trafficmaster was easy to install, although alot of waste when doing a narrow hall, but they had a 800 hot line to help answer any of my questions that is on the boxes. It totally fooled everyone too. They were very impressed. So if you have pets, this stuff is great. I applied it over a concrete floor and old glued down kitchen floor. I rolled mine out. that glue on the strips is phenomenal! Very happy.


----------



## Bud Cline

As of this writing, this thread is showing it has had 15,226 views. How can that be?


----------



## mike costello

Well that wouls seem to indicate to me that alot of people have read it.


----------



## ez-e

I just talked to a client i laid 1200sf of it for last summer. They were responsible for the rolling and never got around to it so there was some seam lifting last summer already. This is in a cabin in northwestern Minnesota that is closed up for the winter. As you can imagine I was pretty apprehensive about this product staying glued together at -25. The client said that it made it through the winter fine and they are very happy with it. It was laid on a properly prepped wood floor. Make your own decisions, but i am changing my tune a bit. If laid properly and rolled a lot i think this a decent product.


----------



## jamiedolan

ez-e said:


> I just talked to a client i laid 1200sf of it for last summer. They were responsible for the rolling and never got around to it so there was some seam lifting last summer already. This is in a cabin in northwestern Minnesota that is closed up for the winter. As you can imagine I was pretty apprehensive about this product staying glued together at -25. The client said that it made it through the winter fine and they are very happy with it. It was laid on a properly prepped wood floor. Make your own decisions, but i am changing my tune a bit. If laid properly and rolled a lot i think this a decent product.


I've had 600 sqft of Konecto installed for about 6 weeks now. I rolled it very well. I put it down on a very well preped surface. It looks wonderful. The only defects I was were in a hallway / closet in a area that I really wasn't able to roll properly. I fixed the loose piece using a dap of a poly glue.

I am very pleased with the flooring, and would highly reccomend it. Follor the install directions and roll roll roll and you will love it.

Jamie


----------



## KUIPORNG

*Looks like it all because of moisture*

if laid on concrete, the concrete can no longer breath....and if concrete evapolate moisture... it has no way to go ... and finally attacking the seams.... wouldn't that be simple physics.... so it may work or may not work depends on if there is moisture..... moisture leaving concrete is a common phenonmenon though..... so this product can be a success and can be a failurer...


well may be someone already mentioned that above... but got no time to read all messages....


----------



## mac5

*bad konecto install*

We just had 800 sq feet of konecto sierra plank laid in our house. The installers did a horrible job. They did not roll the floor as the directions stated. We actually had to print the directions off of metroflors site and highlight the rolling instructions for them. Not only is the floor lifting, there are also gaps between planks that are expanding. I am constantly pressing the seams down to try to get them to stick. We were told that the gaps were due to some of the planks having a weird bevel on the ends. Absolutely rediculous to believe that. I feel the reasons there are gaps is because the installer did not let the product acclimate in our house for 24 to 48 hours prior to install. They just dropped the flooring off in our garage ( which on that day was about 100 degrees) and used each box as needed. So when the planks were installed they were very very warm therefore as they cooled to room temperature, they contracted and voila, gaps. I also discovered this morning that in some areas (many as a matter of fact) the installers filled large gaps with putty to match the floor. I may be wrong(and please correct me) but I did not see anywhere in the instruction manual that called for filling gaps with putty. And call me old fashioned, but when I scrub my floors I get down on my hands and knees and scrub it. In some areas the putty is now comming out of the gaps due to how I clean my floors. And I am also afraid that when the floor contracts and expands we are going to have issues with the putty. Please be careful with installers. Make sure they have a copy of the installation instructions and that they have actually read them. Make them tell you how they are going to install the product and correct them if they are wrong. Things to demand: ROLL! ROLL! ROLL! (hand roller with each plank and a 100 pound roller after the floor is layed) ACCLIMATE! ACCLIMATE! ACCLIMATE! Make sure the floor sits in the room where it is going to be installed for 24-48 hours prior to installation. Now my husband and I have the task of getting them to rip the floor up and lay it properly. Fun times!


----------



## KUIPORNG

Sorry to hear that.....I really don't see a way out for you except ask for a % of the refund... because even they rip everything out and relay it.... the sticky stuff probably won't be as sticky before and will not work as well.... and I would really doubt they are willing to do that if they are small guys.... if they are big company... you have every right to ask for a full refund and will probably get it... good luck...


----------



## jamiedolan

skillingstad said:


> We just had 800 sq feet of konecto sierra plank laid in our house. The installers did a horrible job. They did not roll the floor as the directions stated. We actually had to print the directions my husband and I have the task of getting them to rip the floor up and lay it properly. Fun times!


I would strongly suggest you take legal action if they are not willing to rip out and replace the floor. 

I highly suspect that the entire floor needs to be replaced. You paid for a professional installation, it should be right, and it clearly is not. 

If you have the choice, I would install the Konecto Prestige. There is only about .75 cents /sqft diff in price between sierra and prestige and the prestige is a superior product.

No there is no direction provided to use putty in the cracks and I can see how it would be a problem when cleaning. I used a smidge of wood putty to fill a spot next to my door way that was about 1 inch by 1/8 of an inch where the konecto didn't get far enough under the trim.

I acclimated the floor in our house for more than enough time, about 3 weeks. I kept the temperate and humidity at a constant level, 70 degrees before 65% humidity from the first day the konecto was sitting in my house until about 2 weeks after it was installed.

The rolling is very important, I saw how the konecto have problems with sticking down in a small closet area where I was unable to get the large roller into or have the angle to apply proper pressure with a hand roller. 

Again, I would strongly suggest you take whatever actions are necessary to get your floor replaced. If you can get a refund, then you could consider installing the floor yourself next time. 

I bought my floor from a place called flooring market, There price was one of the best, The place called indian flooring that has posted on here, also has very good prices on Konecto Prestige. I have talked with both of them, and they are both nice to deal with.

Why not buy a commercial mop bucket from walmart for $35 and stay off your hands and knees?

Good Luck
Jamie


----------



## mac5

We are going to go after this company to replace the floor. Problem is I don't have confidence that they will reinstall it properly. Our house is new construction with one of the well known mass builders. The builders subcontracted with this flooring company to provide services. We originally had sheet vinyl laid in the house. This was an uprgraded product. The problem with this floor was that they piece milled it together using remenants from other jobs. We didn't notice it until we moved in. Because the vinyl did not come off of a single roll (which they still claim it did) we had major variations in color due to different die lots. The flooring company had an Armstrong rep come to our house and he verified that in no way did this floor come off of a single roll. He agreed that at least three different die lots were used. He then agreed to replace the floor or upgrade minus the credit he was giving us. The manager of the flooring company suggested we upgrade to ceramic, but we could not swing the difference in cost. He then showed us the konecto and told us how wonderful it was and that we would be much happier with this product than the vinyl we had chosen. He said that his company had laid this product in hospitals, doctors offices, schools, basements, etc. and that they had never had a complaint. I guess we will be the first. What the flooring manager doesn't realize is that his installers admitted to me they had never laid this type of floor before. They explained that the reason we see gaps is either due to a weird bevel on the edges or the fact that it is a light colored floor and you will see gaps more with a light color. One of the installers said that he had seen this floor installed in a darker color and the gaps weren't obvious due to the dark color. I am about ready to pull my hair out at this point. I am really concerned they won't lay the floor properly and we will have to do this all over again and again and again. Thanks for letting me vent. I will keep you updated.:wink:


----------



## jamiedolan

skillingstad said:


> We are going to go after this company to properly and we will have to do this all over again and again and again. Thanks for letting me vent. I will keep you updated.:wink:


Are you willing to install the new flooring yourself? 

Jamie


----------



## mac5

I am willing to install the floor. Or should I say my husband and I are willing. It is a large area and seems kind of daunting. I know though that between the two of us we would do it correctly.


----------



## Bud Cline

I would advise against you doing it yourself at this particular time. I'm sure you could do it but what if there is in fact a problem with the product and you again aren't happy with it? You will have no re-course if YOU are the installer.

I think the best thing to do is to back away and let the contractors handle all of it.:yes:


----------



## stan the floor man

*konecto flooring*

First, let say that I have been a floor installer for 27 yrs. Have seen many products come and go. recently I have installed about 80,000 feet of konecto county over concrete slabs. Have hand rolled it and have rolled it with a 100lb roller, both directions and sometimes have rolled it 3,4,5 even 6 times and the floor still comes up at the seams. 

Have had the rep from metro flooring come out and tell me the floors have never been rolled, though they had; that there's dust on the adhesive, though none could be found; that the seams were not being hand rolled during install, though a hand roller was being used during install; even though on the included instructions (or the 800 help line) there is no mention of using a hand roller, _*only*_ to roll the floor at the end of installation. 

To me if you have to roll and roll and roll and roll a floor to get it to stay down, it's not worth the time, the effort or the money to continue to use the product. 

I've installed in heated buildings, air conditioned buildings, have laid boxes upside down, to no avail. 

My conclusion is that there is not enough adhesive on the material. Or there is moisture in the concrete causing mal-adhesion. No one can give me a conclusive answer as to why there is such a widespread problem with the seams coming up within days of install. 

I have used the "Konecto Repair Kit" (aka Krazy Glue) and the seams did stay down with no rolling of any kind. Of course, what would one expect from Krazy Glue?


----------



## SHiRL

Stan the man,
Do you have a comparable suggestion in lieu of Konecto (Prestige) planks. To circumvent chemical sensitivity issues, Konecto was recommended to me. I too am dealing with concrete (slab) flooring in Central Virginia.
Thanks,


----------



## jamiedolan

SHiRL said:


> Stan the man,
> Do you have a comparable suggestion in lieu of Konecto (Prestige) planks. To circumvent chemical sensitivity issues, Konecto was recommended to me. I too am dealing with concrete (slab) flooring in Central Virginia.
> Thanks,


Installed properly, there are no problems with Prestige.

I can put you in touch with the distributor I use, they do some installs themselves also. They have done something like 500,000 feet of konecto sales to date.

If you go with Prestige, and you install it properly, you will not be disappointed.
Jamie


----------



## mac5

The saga continues. The manager of the flooring company came out to our home to see what are complaints were. He agreed that the install was done completely wrong(not rolling the product and not staggering the seams correctly). The only issue he wanted to argue with us is acclimating the product before installation. He said this product did not require acclimation. We showed him the instructions from Metrofloors which clearly state to acclimate the product to the room or rooms it will be installed in for 24-48 hours prior to install. He still disagreed but said he would check with the rep. for this product. He said this product was designed so it could go from box to floor without acclimation. I informed him that this product contracts and expands depending on temperature. He said the gaps were not cause by contraction or expansion. So, I decided to do a little experiment while he was here. First, I told him that because the product was stored in my garage which the temp was about 100 degrees on the days of installation and then the product was installed in my home which is on average 78 degrees the product initially had no gaps. But as the floor cooled to the room temp it contracted therefore causing gaps. I proceeded to take my hair dryer and heated a seam that had a significant gap. Guess what? To his surprise the gap closed completely. I then set the timer for 15 minutes. Guess what again? The gap came back. Therefore proving that this product expands and contracts depending on the temp. He then said he would still check with his rep. but said the floor would be completely redone with new material. He will let us know the specifics on Monday. Thanks for listening and all of the advice. I will keep you posted.


----------



## jamiedolan

skillingstad said:


> The saga continues. The manager of the flooring company came out to our home to see what are complaints were. He agreed that the install was done completely wrong(not rolling the product and not staggering the seams correctly). The only issue he wanted to argue with us is acclimating the product before installation. He said this product did not require acclimation. We showed him the instructions from Metrofloors which clearly state to acclimate the product to the room or rooms it will be installed in for 24-48 hours prior to install. He still disagreed but said he would check with the rep. for this product. He said this product was designed so it could go from box to floor without acclimation. I informed him that this product contracts and expands depending on temperature. He said the gaps were not cause by contraction or expansion. So, I decided to do a little experiment while he was here. First, I told him that because the product was stored in my garage which the temp was about 100 degrees on the days of installation and then the product was installed in my home which is on average 78 degrees the product initially had no gaps. But as the floor cooled to the room temp it contracted therefore causing gaps. I proceeded to take my hair dryer and heated a seam that had a significant gap. Guess what? To his surprise the gap closed completely. I then set the timer for 15 minutes. Guess what again? The gap came back. Therefore proving that this product expands and contracts depending on the temp. He then said he would still check with his rep. but said the floor would be completely redone with new material. He will let us know the specifics on Monday. Thanks for listening and all of the advice. I will keep you posted.


Great, glad to here your getting it re-done. Are you able to upgrade to the Konecto Prestige.  I highly suggest you spend the extra .75 a square or so to get the prestige with the AO finish on it. 

Jamie


----------



## SHiRL

Yes, Jamie, thank you ... I have requested the 'prestige' line. Home is attached town home being built by Ryan Homes in Richmond Virginia area. Thus, I am sure they have logistics/supply connections. To date, it has not been a product on Ryan's "approved flooring" list. I declined their selections of polyester/recycled plastic as choices for "environmentally green", researched my alternatives, *konecto prestige* was recommended, and that is what I have requested. My selection is pending "approval" by Ryan and their contracted flooring company. QUESTION: What is "AO finish" ... aluminum oxide finish?? And what is aluminum oxide?


----------



## jamiedolan

SHiRL said:


> Yes, Jamie, thank you ... I have requested the 'prestige' line. Home is attached town home being built by Ryan Homes in Richmond Virginia area. Thus, I am sure they have logistics/supply connections. To date, it has not been a product on Ryan's "approved flooring" list. I declined their selections of polyester/recycled plastic as choices for "environmentally green", researched my alternatives, *konecto prestige* was recommended, and that is what I have requested. My selection is pending "approval" by Ryan and their contracted flooring company. QUESTION: What is "AO finish" ... aluminum oxide finish?? And what is aluminum oxide?


Excellent, I am glad your working on getting the prestige. Here is some info on AO:

"Aluminum oxide is almost as hard as diamonds and provides unsurpassed wear and stain resistance." - fittinglaminatefloors.com

It is a very compound made from Aluminium that has a very high hardness rating. I don't know the best way to explain how AO is created from a technical standpoint, but what I do know is that it is one of the very best finishes that can be used on many made floors. It ends up being very strong and highly resistant to wear, scuffs, and damage.

I have read a number of reports where people have seen scratches and damage with the non-AO versions of Konecto (Prestige is the only AO finish Konecto- I think the new Patina planks are AO also, but they are about twice the price). I have never read such reports about The prestige with the AO finish. I have 7 dogs running around there right now, most of them are smaller dogs, but they still all ahve claws, they scratch, dig, etc, and the floor is completely unharmed. I have droped tools onto the konecto from 6 feet high, with no damage. I do have A/C grade plywood under almost all of the floor that is secured very very well to the sub floor and the joists, so there is not much give to the surface below. Anyway, I am very impressed with how strong it is.

I am not sure how he could approve of the lower version of Konecto and not the Prestige, as the Prestige has been there best line in general, with the highest / longest warranty. (10 commercial / 25 residential)

I hope this helps.

Jamie


----------



## SHiRL

Again Jamie ... I am MOST appreciative!! Thanks for explanation about AO and the great wear factor. Now I have a concern though.

The reason I declined non-'green' carpet and the plastics/polyesters for flooring is due to toxicity issues ... aluminum being one of the things showing up in my body.

So guess I am back to doing some research.


----------



## jamiedolan

SHiRL said:


> Again Jamie ... I am MOST appreciative!! Thanks for explanation about AO and the great wear factor. Now I have a concern though.
> 
> The reason I declined non-'green' carpet and the plastics/polyesters for flooring is due to toxicity issues ... aluminum being one of the things showing up in my body.
> 
> So guess I am back to doing some research.


As far as I know the AO is bound to the flooring material in processing and I doubt there is any toxicity issue with it. If there is, the exposure would be minimal compared to the aluminum from numerous other sources.

For what it is worth, here is a article that speak about AO and safe flooring for people that have problems with chemical products.

http://www.dld123.com/q&a/index.php?cid=2734

Jamie


----------



## KUIPORNG

what on earth going on here.... is this English....


----------



## ltcobretti

I do mostly carpet, but have used Konecto twice. It did not hold up well the first time - it was in a small commercial space, and I was told to float it. The next time, I floated it as well, but had it snug up to the walls - and it is spot on still in a lesser trafficked area. The first time the seams grew to gaps. I would find a way to lock it in place a bit better than a typical float.


----------



## SHiRL

Thanks again Jamie. Guess it is time for me to move to a new thread/subject. Again I am MOST appreciative for Debra L Dadd, www.dld123.com, info. And will continue asserting my desire for *konecto prestige*.

*GENERAL QUESTION REGARDING KONECTO PRESTIGE:*
The flooring company that has been contracted with the builder for my new home under construction has said Konecto can not be used on the stairs.
FLOORING PROFESSIONALS - can this product be used on stairs? And if not, then what?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dieselcake

SHiRL said:


> *GENERAL QUESTION REGARDING KONECTO PRESTIGE:*
> The flooring company that has been contracted with the builder for my new home under construction has said Konecto can not be used on the stairs.
> FLOORING PROFESSIONALS - can this product be used on stairs? And if not, then what?
> Thanks in advance.


No you cannot put konecto on steps, (26years AKA Konecto predator) will tell you otherwise. He lays it in his granchildrens cribs it's such a great product! :laughing:

Laminate treads(junk IMO), carpet, or oak treads are what people put on steps.


----------



## dieselcake

BTW this thread is priceless
You can buy vinyl planks that you can glue down that look and weat the same as KONECTO people

You have an alternative consumers! 

Kardean
Congoleum Dura-Plank
Metro-flor Planks


----------



## jamiedolan

dieselcake said:


> Laminate treads(junk IMO), carpet, or oak treads are what people put on steps.


I agree. I apologize, I meant to respond to your question here sooner. 

I have solid oak steps in my living room area, that is right next to my konecto that are the same color as my trim. The steps used to have carpet on them, the upper part of my steps is actually not oak, and when I get the time, I will replaced all the treads and raisers with matching new oak. I plan to stain the oak, then will seal with with something like the minwax floor poly.


If it would help you to see a photo of my steps next to the konecto, let me know and I can take one and upload it anytime.

Jamie


----------



## jamiedolan

jamiedolan said:


> If it would help you to see a photo of my steps next to the konecto, let me know and I can take one and upload it anytime.
> 
> Jamie


I just had to take some photos for a different thread, so I took some photos of the steps for you to see:

Sorry I didn't clean better for you...


----------



## dieselcake

clean the steps up a bit and put a runner on 26 to 30 inch in width
It will distract the contrast greatly and it will be alot more quiet


----------



## jamiedolan

dieselcake said:


> clean the steps up a bit and put a runner on 26 to 30 inch in width
> It will distract the contrast greatly and it will be alot more quiet


I agree that a runner can be very nice in many situations. I would not mind the look of one at all. As I had mentioned in an eariler message, I plan to put down new treads and raisers so they all look nice. These, as you can see were butchered by the carpet that was installed on them.

For me to keep things clean, I need to be carpet / runner free due to the level of traffic in our home (4 dogs). The only carperts we have are machine washable and get washed every couple days.

Jamie


----------



## monarksky

I have installed flooring also for over 25 years. If you are installing a product that has to be rolled and rolled and rolled and the instuctions and warranty don't tell you this, the product, the instructions, and or the warranty are trash. To upgrade to their next line at any cost would not be my suggestion. I would move on. There are to many other good products out there to mess with a bad one. Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## RSandlin

*konecto*

Hi Folks,

Just wanted to add my 2 cents. Hopefully I can add some insight about Konecto. Some of the info here is opinions, which everyone has, and other info is bad information even from people who supposedly sell the product and claim to have special insight. 

I am fortunate enough to own a company that has sold over 750,000 square feet of Konecto. I probably have more experience with Konecto that anyone here. Our claim rate is less than 1% on Konecto. We sell all kinds of flooring and there is no product that has a zero claim rate. Our claim rate (people who have issues) on Konecto is very good for our industry and I would hope the industry people here would agree. 

Konecto is an excellent product. It can be installed over concrete or plywood, and if you follow the instructions you will have a beautiful floor. The instructions do recommend acclimating the floor and rolling it. In the few instances where customers have had a problem Metroflor has made it right. 

I know everyone's experience hasn't been as pleasant as ours and Im sorry. We have thousands of happy Konecto customers from grocery stores to restaurants to homeowners. 

That folks is the truth and my 2 cents on Konecto.


----------



## dljacks

Jamie: your pictures look great. Just wanted to confirm: you used the Konecto Prestige? What color is that? It looks great!


----------



## jamiedolan

dljacks said:


> Jamie: your pictures look great. Just wanted to confirm: you used the Konecto Prestige? What color is that? It looks great!


Hello;

Yes, Thank You, it is the Konecto Prestige in the Traditional Color. 

Thanks!
Jamie


----------



## jarsak

Has anyone used Koneto flooring on steps? If so, how was the edge covered and did the florring still float?


Jarsak


----------



## jamiedolan

jarsak said:


> Has anyone used Koneto flooring on steps? If so, how was the edge covered and did the florring still float?
> 
> 
> Jarsak


NO, and it is not recommended.

I made a recent post with photos of stairs, scroll down a little bit and you will see it. ( or click here to go right to that post : http://www.diychatroom.com/showpost.php?p=160896&postcount=71 )

As I recently mentioned, I strongly recommend that you use oak treads and raisers. I would just stain them a color that is close to that of your trim, as your not going to be able to match the konecto that well.

Jamie


----------



## gopher2772

My husband and I installed Konecto "wood" floors last October at the recommendation of the company that installed the flooring. After one month or so after the installation was complete, the planks began to separate. We installed 1035 square feet of this flooring and now we are too embarrassed about the way it looks to have company come visit us. We did contact the distributor, and they supposedly have been trying to get in contact with the Konecto representative, we are no closer to having this problem fixed than we were when the planks first started separating. Our frustration is mounting and we are seriously considering contacting our local TV news station with this problem. Any ideas anyone??


----------



## jarsak

*Konecto Flooring*

Gopher2772, thanks for the info. I'm beginning to wonder if this might not be a good idea. I'm still waiting for out distributer/installer to come back and lets us know what they have found. I'll keep everyone updated as I get more info

JARSAK


----------



## jamiedolan

gopher2772 said:


> My husband and I installed Konecto "wood" floors last October at the recommendation of the company that installed the flooring. After one month or so after the installation was complete, the planks began to separate. We installed 1035 square feet of this flooring and now we are too embarrassed about the way it looks to have company come visit us. We did contact the distributor, and they supposedly have been trying to get in contact with the Konecto representative, we are no closer to having this problem fixed than we were when the planks first started separating. Our frustration is mounting and we are seriously considering contacting our local TV news station with this problem. Any ideas anyone??


What kind of Konecto did they install? 

Did they roll the floor at the time of installation? 

I installed Konecto Prestige in our house 2 & 1/2 months ago and have not seen any problems with it.

Jamie


----------



## PDowns

*Try an Iron*



shredlew said:


> We had about 900 sf installed in November of last year. Within a week, the seams began to lift from each other. The installers seemed to have done a good job, taking care to follow the directions precisely. We are now hearing that Konecto has had problems with adhesive failure. The distributor's only comment is to "make a warranty claim". The distributor has taken over a month to file a claim, and the folks at Konecto will barely speak with us directly, insisting we must go through our retailer, who then must go through the distributor. It's frustrating to be at the mercy of someone who doesn't care since they've already obviously been paid for the materials.
> 
> We would say - Don't bother with this flooring unless you are prepared to take your chances. Now we will have to tear up the house again - removing the baseboards and all the furniture so the problem can be solved. That is, if the manufacturer, distributor and retailer ever make good on the warranty.
> 
> We tried again today to call Konecto directly. They refuse to give us any information even as to the status of our claim, other than to say that there is one. They reiterated that they do not speak directly to the consumer. The claims representative from TriWest (distributor) does not return calls from our retailer. No one from TriWest or Konecto will come out and even look at the floor. We will keep this thread updated.


We did 4000 s/f in a restaurant of the Prestige plank. We tried a heat gun on the seams to no avail, then we used a plain old household iron with paper under it. Worked perfectly. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jamiedolan

PDowns said:


> We did 4000 s/f in a restaurant of the Prestige plank. We tried a heat gun on the seams to no avail, then we used a plain old household iron with paper under it. Worked perfectly.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Do you know what happened that caused problems with the seems? I still have not seen a single thing wrong with any of my seems. I rolled the way you are suppose to.

I saw my first Konecto "Problem" yesterday. I found 2 small (less than dime size) areas that I actually took chunks out of the flooring. A few weeks ago, I slipped and dropped a 15 foot long heavy wood railing with brackets mounted on it from upstairs, it slide down the stairs at rocket speed, only to be stopped when one of the mounting brackets nailed the konecto and took the full impact. 

I was disappointed to see the damage in my new Konecto, but it was my fault, and it was sure one heck on an impact that it look to damage it. I have dropped other things on it that have not caused any damage at all.

Overall, I have to say it is pretty tough stuff. It that had been a piece of tile it hit, I have no doubt that it would have shattered. 

Unfortunately, no flooring is completely indestructible. 

Jamie


----------



## Stormy873

*Our expereince 1 year and counting*

We installed about 500 sq. feet the Konecto knock-off (Allure) a year ago in what we laughing refer to as battlefield conditions. 23 year old manufactured home with somewhat questionable sub-floor. 4 out of six installers who bid for sheet vinyl recommended new underlayment. We chose to level and fill any rough spots and installed Allure.

We are at 2300 foot elevation and due to power outages, bad weather, summer heat, heavy winter snow, etc. we can experience wildly fluctuating temperatures. 

We also have not one, but two elderly incontinent large dogs, live on a farm and have been known to track in all kinds of filth on our boots. All I can say is so far, so good. (fingers tightly crossed)

The floor has been a godsend when it come to dealing with the dogs. It has been easy to clean up after them (A near round the clock ordeal) and despite being laid on less than perfect sub-floor it has not shown our lack of expertise at floor leveling. 

We did bring the flooring into the rooms where it would be installed several WEEKS ahead of time (It took that long to get the gumption to start the project.) We worked slowly and carefully picking every piece of lint and stray dog hair off the adhesive. It took us almost a week ( spending a few hours a day) to lay the floor-so long the rental company gave us a discount on the roller which we spent hours running back and forth in every possible direction over the floor. (We installed during the summer with interior temperatures at about 72 degrees.)

The only small quibble I have had with the floor is that is tends to have a tiny separation in areas that don't float....such as under my heavy 300+ pound television that is in one corner of the room...

Is it a perfect floor? I dunno about that. It is easy to clean and has stood up to what we have thrown at it. If I was building a new house I would be hard pressed to come up with a surface that I would like better. I only hope it will continue to hold together because I would be heart broken to have to find another product to replace it... and I used the cheap stuff!
Stormy


----------



## maoyl

We recently had this flooring installed in our school. Nightmare! It has worked well everywhere but our kitchen, there is lifting everywhere. After at least 15 calls to the installer they finally came out and told me that the problem was too many appliances in our kitchen, Hello?? Shouldn't I have been warned that it wouldn't work in a kitchen? BTW, we have 1 refrigerator, 1 oven that is used only once a week and a dishwasher. Now I am being told that the product I bought has no warranty and I just basically have to replace it on my own dime. Does this sound at all reasonable? Would love some advice.

Thanks!


----------



## Floorwizard

> After at least 15 calls to the installer they finally came out and told me that the problem was too many appliances in our kitchen,


He is wrong.



> Shouldn't I have been warned that it wouldn't work in a kitchen?


Nope. Not at all.



> Now I am being told that the product I bought has no warranty and I just basically have to replace it on my own dime. Does this sound at all reasonable?


If you bought it from the internet there is a chance there is no material warranty. As far as install, it sounds like you got a "tail light" warranty. Once you see the installers tail light, your warranty is toast.
Product needs to be acclimated upside down in the cartons.
Rolled with a 100 lb roller when complete.


----------



## jamiedolan

Florcraft said:


> Product needs to be acclimated upside down in the cartons.


What is with the upside down thing? I left mine right side up. Installed over 3 months, no problems.

I still think the prestige is a great floor. I am puzzled as to why others seem to have problems with it.

I have put a few scuffs into my konecto, but I hope they are going to come out with a buffing.

Jamie


----------



## Floorwizard

> Installed over 3 months, no problems.


Luck has a bit to do with that.
Upside down helps the tabs bend opposite if the way it is laid.
If left right side up then the tabs bend down at times. So when you install it will pull away...

sometimes......


----------



## Marvin Gardens

Let's see.

You have to acclimate it. You have to store it upside down. You have to roll it out. You can't install it on a weekday. You have to know a one eyed pirate. You have to install it while standing on one leg.

Not going to be using this product any time soon.


----------



## Floorwizard

> You have to acclimate it.


Just like Lam floor - yes.



> You have to store it upside down


Yea...that's the hard part



> You have to roll it out


Just like Vinyl and all other products like this. Yes.



> You have to know a one eyed pirate. You have to install it while standing on one leg.


I will leave that one up to you.



> Not going to be using this product any time soon.


Fair enough. However what other products will you recommend that doesn't require the same thing?


----------



## Sonya

*Oh My*

Well, you all have me thoroughly panicked. I am moving into a new-to-me house this weekend. I laid my first of 4 rooms of Konecto last nite (around 48 degrees), round 10:30 I shut down lights, turned off water, turned off heater, locked up and went home. Now, reading all these posts and knowing it got down to 24 degrees last night I am extremely worried. Almost enough to leave work and run over there to see if it is pulling up. OH GOSH, to think of how much money has been wasted. I was taking a roller out there tonight to roll more thoroughly. Last night all I did was slide down the seam on my knees and had my two children march each seam ten times. 

OH GOD I HOPE ITS NOT PULLING UP.

I purchased this floor against the advice of my mother and my boyfriend who both claimed it wasn't made very well and wouldn't last.....I would hate to hear I TOLD YOU SO's.

I will let you all know tomorrow what I find when I go look tonight. Please cross fingers and hope for me.


----------



## Floorwizard

I will cross my fingers for sure. But all flooring should be installed and kept at regular temps.


----------



## Mudd

Whoa Sonya, 

I see the potential for a problem here. Konecto is easy to work with as long as you keep it in the right temperature range. 

It needs to be 65-85 degrees for at least 48 hours before, during, and after installation. The glue is pressure sensitive and also heat sensitive. After being pressed together with the appropriate force, the product needs to stay between 65-85 for 48 hours for the chemical bond to set. After 48 hours, the bond is set and it will perform down to 55 degrees.

The biggest mistake that people make in installing is to assume the manufacturer is just covering their ass when setting specifications and that "close enough" is "good enough."

With Konecto or any other hard surface product, your floor needs to be clean, dry, flat, sound, and at the right temperature; no ifs, ands, or buts.

Separate from the floor, the whole building will physically adjust after heat/air-conditioning is up and running. That nice, flat, wooden subfloor that someone lays over cold can develop ledging at subfloor panel joints after the heat comes on.


----------



## coloradoski

*sugar honey ice tea*

too many prolbems with - Ya'll go get yourselves lawyered up.
this thread is big 
as for other prob. wantin brave installer heck they would be screwed just like homeowner
i'll stick with lam.


----------



## elgato

I was considering Konecto and stopped in at the dealer today. They have removed the display and no longer recommend the product. They did one installation and had continual problems with the seams lifting. "we made several trips with rollers and heat guns but could not correct the problem"
Konecto support was poor.
It was all removed and replaced with carpet.
Way too many people including professionals are having problems with this stuff.


----------



## Floorwizard

> Way too many people including professionals are having problems with this stuff.


Guess so. I must be one of the lucky ones.
It's funny...I can start a thread "Pergo problems" and get the same results.
or
"Mohawk carpet problems" same results....

But we will see in the future what happens to Konecto. I am not saying these bad opinions about Konecto are wrong...I just wait to see what happens to a company before I decide from threads on the internet.


----------



## elgato

What bothers me is the inept response from Metro. As with any new product problems are bound to surface when used in the real world. Its obvious that they have some serious issues with design, materials or the manufacturing process. Most companies would want to correct the problems and protect their reputation. So far it seems that Metro's only answer is to blame the installers, DIY and professionals alike, and offer no support or restitution. For example I have seen GP cover both labor and material costs related to projects that used drywall from bad production batches.
I am hoping that the Adura from Mannington does not suffer from the same issues.


----------



## Floorwizard

It's not just the Metro people but also the distributers. I have yet to have a distributer completely fail on most jobs. They know we will pull their displays from the floor. So far no issues with Konecto let alone problems with the distributer from any other product they sell.
I hear about Mohawk not approving tons of claims, but I have only had one in 10 years that did not go thru.
Again...I must be lucky.

I was not aware of problems with design as you stated....what problems?
I would also be careful about saying that their ONLY response is to blame.
I would agree that the problems YOU have heard about that may be the case.

When was the last time the post "Pergo rocks! I just wanted to tell you" came up?
Maybe once in a blue moon.

When things go good, people expect that and tell a couple people (maybe)
When things go bad they tell EVERYONE!

I just want to make sure you are speaking from experience from what you heard and not from what you have been thru as a dealer or rep.


----------



## Mudd

I gotta concur with Floorwizard. Rarely does one hear about successful installations as much as ones where someone had a problem.

I've sold Konecto by the pallet to pros and DIYers alike and most of the time there have been no problems on jobs.

The only failure I have had was a DIY customer who made some really obvious mistakes installing it... then proceeded to blame the product.

Unfortunately, the ones who go online have nothing but bad things to say about it.

So, let me correct that. Konecto is easy to install, easy to care for, and wears well.


----------



## elgato

*Konecto Problems*

To clarify:
I am just a prospective customer researching the product. I really liked the appearance, durability, price and ease of installation. I had prepared the floor and borrowed samples. I happened to discover far too many negative posts on various forums while searching for additional dealers in my area. The actual feedback regarding seam separation and poor manufacturer support came directly from my dealer who will no longer sell the product.
I agree that the majority of installations may be successful. However, it only takes a few failures compounded by inept customer support to kill a product. Maybe there were simply a few production runs with bad glue.
As a customer it was not the product but the lack of customer support that influenced my decision. I really have an issue with manufacturers who do not stand behind their product.


----------



## Floorwizard

> I am just a prospective customer researching the product.


I understand and I like the fact you are taking the time to do so.
However in my investigation the percentage of failed square footage with the successful square footage is not terribly out of balance. Again...you have to search to find the people who love it and you can easily stumble on people who do not.



> it only takes a few failures compounded by inept customer support to kill a product.


Correct, however the product is alive and well. We will see in 6 months what the true story is.



> I really have an issue with manufacturers who do not stand behind their product.


So do I. But every manufacturer in the world has had experience with lack of customer support. Konecto for some reason is really getting hit hard right now. It's not because there are more failures and lack of customer support than there are happy clients, it is because of the popularity of the product both in retailers and online sales.

The more you make, the more you sell, the higher the complaint ratio.

Plus keep in mind that Konecto has already admitted to mistakes in manufacturing with protecting the edges and admitted that install instructions will now be sent with products. So it seems they are on the right track to fix.

When I bought my Dodge Ram I was told by friends and family that is is a crappy truck that always has issues. That was their experience. Of course it was during the height of sales so alot of trucks were purchased so it made sense that there were a high number of complaints. If they made only 100 trucks I doubt I would have heard that.
I love my truck and am looking forward to purchasing another within a year.

Now let me be clear on this. I am not saying Konecto is NOT making a defective product. I am just saying that opinions are being made way too soon due to popularity and not necessarily specific results. Now maybe a retailer is having so many issues they are pulling it and they should, however nothing is happening here so far except one complaint from Jenny and her complaint is just as valid as any others that may be happening up here that I do not know about.
I am speaking from experience too. Konecto so far is just as stand up as any other product from any other manufacturer I carry.

I will keep you informed if that changes.


----------



## Mudd

In a nutshell, here's how to successfully install Konecto, or just about any other type of flooring...

The subfloor needs to be clean, dry, flat, and sound. 

If it's not clean, clean it. 

If it's not dry, you've got a problem to fix before you get into installing flooring.

If it's not flat, level it out (depending on subfloor type, you may need to sand joints, patch low spots, et cetera).

If it's not sound, you've got a problem to fix before you install any flooring.


----------



## Mudd

Once the subfloor is settled...

Climatize the product in the rooms where it's going to be installed with the heat/air-conditioning on. 

The rooms should be temperature-controlled for at least a few days or even a week prior to the install.

The temperature needs to be 65-85 before, during, and for at least 48 hours after the installation. The glue is pressure and heat sensitive. If the temperature isn't at least 65 for 48 hours continuously after install, the chemical bonding process is interrupted.

After 48 hours, it can get down to 55 degrees and still perform.

Store the boxes upside down. The planks have overlapping edges and these unsupported edges tend to sag down a bit in the carton when the box is right-side-up. Storing them upside down for a day or two will take care of that.

When you install the planks, immediately roll the edges and ends with a hand roller. Every few rows, roll with a 3-part 100 lb roller. Don't assume that walking heel to toe down the plank lines is an adequate substitute. If you don't have a 100 lb roller, rent one.

When the room is done, roll it both ways again.

If you got some dust or grit into the sticky edge and there is a spot that doesn't want to adhere properly, a little super glue does the trick.


----------



## Mudd

elgato - 

As far as your assertion that there's too many negative posts... there's one person on this forum who started at least seven threads about one DIY Konecto job gone bad... The owners of four whole-house Konecto jobs I've done in the last few months have not reported any problems to me, nor have they written a book of posts about how much they like their floors.

If you want to get an idea of why people report failures with the product, scroll up to Sonya's post near the top of this page. She installed Konecto when the daytime high was 48 and the nighttime low was 24 in an unheated house...

No offense to Sonya intended, but turning off the heat when it's below freezing is not only a good way to keep the Konecto adhesive from bonding, but you also risk freezing your pipes.

So, in a nutshell, ya gotta take floor failure reports from DIYers with a grain of salt.

*I strongly suspect that Konecto is getting more than their fair share of complaints because the product is so tempting to DIYers.* 

A lot more of them would be willing to try to install Konecto than gluing down sheet vinyl or nailing in a 3/4" wood floor, for example. Thus, people who really should have hired a professional installer end up messing up what could have been a beautiful installation.


----------



## Floorwizard

> I strongly suspect that Konecto is getting more than their fair share of complaints because the product is so tempting to DIYers.


wow..great point...forgot about that...
lam is another great example.


----------



## Greytguy

Floorwizard said:


> I will keep you informed if that changes.


FW,

As I am planning on reflooring my 500 sq. ft. walk-out basement this Summer, I will be anxiously waiting for your updates. Konecto is/was a very attractive option because I have several dogs, but based on what I have read here I am nervous, so I am leaning toward the "old reliable" porcelain tile. As of now, I am not throwing the Konecto option away, but I have time so I will wait to see what shakes out.

Thanks.


----------



## rlmorgan

*Rick*

I installed 300 Sq Ft of Konecto vinyl floor plank called "Sunrise" two years ago and I have had absolutely no trouble with it. I installed it on the second floor on a plywood subfloor. I planned to install 1000 sf in my basement this spring but these posts have me very worried. I believe I bought this flooring when it first came out and I dont recall any directions requiring me to roll the floor; consequently I didnt even put a 100# roller on it. The adhesive on this flooring was extemely tacky and I had to be very careful putting it down ensuring that I started each piece very straight. The two pieces I goofed on were very difficult to pull up. After pulling a piece up, I did not reuse it. I put a fresh piece down. My basement floor has a radiant heating system in it so I would not have any difficulty maintaining a constant slab temprature prior to, during and after installation. However I dont want to be required to keep the basement heated all the time. Could the basement failures be caused by moisture condensing under the flooring after it is installed?


----------



## jennydavis

*No real comment*

Just had an email to share from one of the other individuals that dealt with Konecto and had it professionally installed. They gave me their permission to post it.

_



Hello - Thanks for your email. I am sorry you (and many others) are experiencing this level of frustration. I can't remember exactly where I left off with our story, but we were told to try a little bottle of their repair adhesive to the lifted portions. The repair adhesive is nothing more than crazy glue and it was laughable that we would use it on the WHOLE floor. However, the installer (subcontractor to the retailer but very good) went through the motions and after a few, I just called it and said No, this will not work. You can imagine how it looked what with crazy glue leaking out of the edges of the 5 or 6 he tried. Ultimately the retailer got the distributor to replace all and they reinstalled the whole thing. The reason for replacing all the product? "They had a bad batch with bad adhesive". Thank God for the retailer. 

A few things to think about:

We live in Southern California where the temperatures just don't flunctuate enough to make any difference. For all purposes, the installation environment and procedure was the SAME both times. So I would advise not to go down the road of blaming yourself or believing what they tell you about temperatures, etc. I know you are in Alaska, but that adhesive didn't work here either (in what are probably optimum conditions). 

I was afraid that the retailer wouldn't stand behind me and so I was trying to figure out a way to save my floor. I bought a heat gun and tried to heat up a few to see if I could get it to stick down. 

THIS IS A MANUFACTURER ERROR - with a lot of history behind it - not your error. Even if you got some dirty during install, why would they be uniformly curling? Your relationship is with the retailer. The distributor or manufacturer often won't even talk to consumers, so the retailer is who you need to talk to. If the product doesn't work, it's their problem. 

Does the retailer happen to be a contractor too? In California, you can report contractors to a state license board. 

EMail anytime you'd like and feel free to post my response on your threads. 

Click to expand...

_I want to say thank you for all of the support so many have given. Some of you have been amazing. All of the private messages behind the scenes have been wonderful. We have had some wonderful local support from parties not involved.


----------



## Floorwizard

> (in what are probably optimum conditions).


I would hope they know if it was optimum or not....but that is neither here nor there...



> Your relationship is with the retailer.


Very true...it should start and end there ultimately



> they reinstalled the whole thing.


Awesome! Looks like it was a bad batch and all is good now!
Same product?
That's good to hear that the same product had different results.
It seems to me that means Konecto is fixing their issues.
Congrats to them....
Now for your redemption.


----------



## Mudd

_"However, the installer (subcontractor to the retailer but very good) went through the motions and after a few, I just called it and said No, this will not work. You can imagine how it looked what with crazy glue leaking out of the edges of the 5 or 6 he tried."_

I've employed dozens of installers over the years and I'm also familiar with Konecto and the repair glue (yes, it's basically superglue).

I'm curious if the same installer was sent out for the re-installation.

Only a tiny bead of the repair glue is needed (like 1/8") and if this guy had glue leaking out of the edges, it doesn't sound like he was real experienced.

Retailers hate taking the blame for installation screwups. They'd tell a customer the product was defective and that they got the distributor/manufacturer to replace it when in fact they just re-ordered new product and sent out a better installer. That way they come out smelling like a rose and have happier customers who are more likely to refer others to them. 

If they admit it was an installer screw-up; even if they fix it they'll look bad...

It happens to anyone who's been in the business long enough. People don't go to school thinking that they're going to go into installing flooring for a living. There are a lot of installers who aren't the greatest who get jobs by begging stores to try them out and offering unbeatable rates for the trial period. This is more common in large metropolitan areas than small towns. 

I had a customer in a hurry for vinyl and couldn't find anyone to do it by the deadline and a guy I had only used for carpet swore he could also do vinyl. There were no seams so I went for it. It was easier to tell the customer the glue was defective and redo the job at the boneheaded installer's expense than tell the customer that he'd messed up.


----------



## Nathan

I just wanted to post a quick reminder here. This is a "*how to do it yourself*" site and not a "*why I hate this product*" site. If you have a question about a product or need help with it please post about it. If your here just to make some sort of public statement about a product or company then this is not the place for you. 


Thanks.


----------



## ikemay

*My journey with Konecto*

Hi folks, 

New guy here, from Washington State. I have read with interest this thread. Here is my experience with the Konecto Prestige product.

Last year my wife and I decided (ok, I was in the room) that we were going to open a wine shop and tasting room. So, looking for materials for the new shop was officially under way.

We live in a small town and decided to start with our local flooring shop. They have been around a long time and even though they are at the higher end of the price range, we felt that supporting our local merchants was important. But also of major importance was the support during and after installation. I am not what you would consider an "advanced" DYI'er, but I can hold my own. So I was going to tackle the installation myself.

The Konecto Prestige line was selected, and the "Sunset" color was what would be installed. Our flooring folks, measured, roughly 600 square feet and ordered what we needed and a week or so later I picked it up at the shop.

Of note, the Konecto was installed over a gypcrete floor with an electric in-floor heating system. Which I had removed a carpet from prior to installation of the Konecto and scraped down any high glue globs.

I let the Konecto acclimate in our shop for 2-3 days, if I remember correctly the room temperature was about 60-65 degrees Farenheit. After the 2-3 days, Pat (flooring shop owner) came down and helped get me started. He also loaned me his vinyl tile cutter for the end cuts and I had a small table saw for the "rip" cuts. I highly recommend these two tools for an easier go of it. Because of it's thickness and the aluminum oxide, a utility knife is obviously of some use, but IMHO not as a main tool to cut this material. Mostly for cleaning up edges and stuff.

I was doing this myself so I could take my time and really pay attention to keeping things clean, and getting the edges tight to each other. There is supposedly some kind of pattern to keep things looking random, which I never figured out. So, I would open about 5 boxes and just rotate which box I picked a plank from. If it looked too similar, I'd pick from another box. I would lay a row, then sweep thoroughly the area for the next row. The gypcrete is very soft and I didn't want the "crunchies" under the Konecto. Also, I ensured that I kept the glue on the tabs as clean as possible to ensure maximum adhesion. To get the edges tight, I would angle the plank at about a 45 degree angle and push it in at one end, then working my way down the edge a little bit at a time until I reached the end of the plank. 

Basically, it took me two - ten hour days and everything went just fine. I had many visitors during those two days. They all said what I good job I was doing and how it was looking really nice. Funny, not one asked if they could help. Isn't that how it usually goes? Thanks for nothin' :laughing:

As stated above I used a portable table saw for the "rip" cuts. On the advice of our floor guy I used whatever blade was in it. I would measure, use my straight edge to draw a heavy pencil line and feed it through. Couple of things here, it gets pretty dusty because of the aluminum oxide. The dust kind of adheres to your pencil line almost white. So I would just gently blow it off. Keeping the glue clean was a challenge, but important. I also put a box on the other side of the table so the "plank" didn't droop coming out the other end off the small table. And, I didn't use the fence. The Konecto grabs the fence and it's just easier to not to use it and freehand along your line. I left about a quarter of an inch gap from walls, which seemed to be fine. One thing I did NOT do was use a roller. This was on the advice of our floor guy Pat.

Ok, this was all done a little over a year ago. It has held up very well to the foot traffic and the delivery guys and their hand trucks. There are some shallow scratches from small rocks in people's shoes, but nothing major. This would happen with any flooring, so it's not a fault, just a reality. The Konecto is durable, but nothing is indestructable. One trick I have not tried yet is using a small amount of WD-40 on the scratches. I may try that on a test piece, but I just haven't felt the need to get all worked up about the very minor, not very noticeable surface scuffs and scratches. The seems are every bit as tight as when I originally installed it and joints are still glued together just fine, even without the rolling.

Special note on wrapping around things like counters. Doing this basically reverses your direction so the adhesive tabs are now facing down which requires you to slide a tab under rather than laying it on top. This where our flooring shop owner (Pat) was huge. They gave me a box of splines, which made reversing direction a total no-brainer and easy. You take your spline and stick to the corresponding edge, lay down that row and now you lay the next row on top like normal. No ruining planks to make your own splines or trying to tuck edges under each other and having poor fitting seems. Splines are not something the big box stores tell you about or even necessarily know about. But they are a necessity if you need to go around abjects and still make sure you have tight seems.

At no time was there ever a vinyl smell or odor from this product. We never had to air the shop out or anything. It was what I would call odor neutral. At least that was our experience with the "smell" issue which some folks have reported.

So, my opinion is (based on my personal experience) this flooring has lived up to and in many cases surpassed our expectations and I can recommend it.

Mike


----------



## FloorRetailer

*I work at a store where this stuff is sold*

Some of you guys take this way too personal. :wink:

This last guy did not roll it. It stuck. He likes it. Great. Glad his glue worked. :thumbup:

Fact - There have been bad batches the company has recalled some already. There are many cases on here with people who probably have it.
We all get imperfect products at times.

Yes it sucks - it is a hassle. But Lord almighty just deal with it. Don't make a "muddy" mess of it. 

What sucks more is when the customer is blamed and stuck with it. 

I make sure that does not happen. :thumbsup:

Maybe some of you don't and then you feel the need to be offensive and defensive.


----------



## Floorwizard

> Some of you guys take this way too personal.


Welcome to the wonderful world of enthusiasm and pride.
Something you left out...some of us have been doing this on these sites for years and years...so it gets to you after awhile.
We want to make sure everyone is treated fairly...including the manufacturers.
Some customers assume just because you type "Konect problems" and get results on Google that it must be a worldwide epidemic.
That's not always the case.
Plus we only hear 1 side of the story.
That also needs to be taken into account.



> feel the need to be offensive and defensive


You just answered your own statement....


> But Lord almighty just deal with it. Don't make a "muddy" mess of it.


That's kinda what you just did.
This is how it is, and even though you may be right...it won't change.
But your opinion is duely noted...
and sometimes shared....I am sure of it.


----------



## Mudd

FloorRetailer - 

When you commented, "Don't make a 'muddy' mess of it," I couldn't help but think you were playing on my name... Maybe I'm wrong, but I am going to run with it anyway.

I decided to weigh-in on this thread because I'd read voluminous posts by a DIYer who is sure that the product purchased is defective and it happens to be a product I know well.

One of the posts kind of stuck in my head and I just did a little searching and found it...

"But down in the concrete area they are saying it is too uneven. Funny thing is the spot where it is really uneven is sticking. There is a *drain* down there and it slightly bowls in that area. No problems there. It is in alot of other areas clear across the room and to the left of it. It does not make sense."

If I'm reading this right, the product was installed on a "really uneven" floor that, in part, slopes to a floor drain!

*Would you say that someone who installed floating vinyl planking right across an area that slopes to a drain, apparently without any floor prep, is the best judge of whether or not a product is defective?*

*I'm sure you realize that if one steps on a plank where the subfloor is lower than the subfloor under the adjacent plank, this will mechanically pry apart the planks. Right?*

*And isn't the "coming apart" issue the main gist of the writer's complaint with the product?*

This same writer quotes an email from a sympathetic individual...

_"However, the installer (subcontractor to the retailer but very good) went through the motions and after a few, I just called it and said No, this will not work. You can imagine how it looked what with crazy glue leaking out of the edges of the 5 or 6 he tried."_

Whoever wrote this thinks that an obviously sloppy installer who "went through the motions" is "very good." 

What does that say about this other writer's level of flooring experience?

Writing as someone who went from flooring installer to retailer, someone who has sold millions of dollars of flooring and flooring installations, someone who enjoys sharing tips and tricks with others who may find them helpful on this forum, and someone who spent years teaching installation techniques at flooring clinics, it bugs me when I read comments trashing a product from people who really don't seem to know what they're writing about.

Before writing this, I read all 3 of the posts you have on this forum and they provide no real clue as to your level of flooring experience.

Perhaps you could demonstrate that you know something about flooring by posting helpful technical advice to DIYers here...

- Mudd


----------



## Floorwizard

Holy smokes!

Post of the day!

I am going to copy and paste that sucker on my desktop and read it once a week for inspiration on how to handle a response correctly.

Wow....


----------



## californiascott

Probaley a bad install. We have done many jobs with konecto and they key is hand rolling every seem to allow the glue to bond together. I've done many hospital, schools, residential homes and it's a fantastic product.


----------



## Cool Canuck

We installed the Traffic Master Allure in our unheated cabin two years ago. We were looking for a water-resistant floor that would go with the "waves" of our cabin floor, and this seemed to be a perfect solution. We weren't sure how it would hold up...especially since we close it up for the winter, and since winters here can be a tad chilly (to put it mildly). We didn't know we were supposed to roll it, and because of the more remote location of the cabin, we probably would have chanced not doing so even had we known we were supposed to. 

There were a couple of corners that weren't flush; I used an iron with a towel and solved that problem right away. The floor was great for the rest of that summer.

When we went out to the cabin mid-winter to check it out, the planks had indeed separated significantly, although there was no lifting anywhere.

We held our breath.

When we returned in late spring, we opened the doors and were very pleased to find that the gaps that had been there in winter had, by and large, corrected themselves. There were still three places where the gaps existed, but even these were no where near what they had been in the cold.

This is the second winter, and it remains to be seen how it will do over a second cold season - we haven't been out to check on things there. Overall, though, we've been very pleased with how it has worked out so far. Heck, even if it only lasts five years (before the gaps get too large to live with - IF that happens, of course), it was so inexpensive that it won't even hurt that much to replace it.

We have been so pleased, in fact, that a week ago we installed the same product (different color) throughout the main floor of our (yes, heated) home. So far, so good...although I would by lying if I didn't admit that this thread has made me a little nervous...and very watchful. (I may end up wishing I had found this site *before* this purchase... :wink

We acclimatized the floor, and we also rolled the main rooms and hallways, although we didn't roll the bathroom and laundry room. We also did a lot of vacuuming as we laid it (we learned the importance of doing that after doing the floor in the cabin!). I used the iron in four places after it was done. Ah, there was also a little nick in the middle of a plank that felt like a tiny pebble when we stepped on it (right in front of the kitchen sink, of course!). I took a tiny dab of Krazy Glue and glued it down, and now I can only find it when I run my hand over the area, and I'm hoping that'll take care of it permanently. If not, we have replacement planks; the idea of slicing one plank out and putting another one in right in front of the sink doesn't thrill me, though. I'm pretty sure the "waterproofness" of it would be rather diminished in such a circumstance.

It was also nice to actually get a little book of directions this time. I don't recall there being any such thing the first time we used this stuff.

I'm still holding my breath, of course, but it's been over a week and except for the spots that I ironed right away, there have been no "further developments". Here's hoping that remains the case!


----------



## The Floor Guy's

*Konecto - FYI Retailers & Consumers; our experience.*

*Retailers & Consumers* - we also installed and experienced the same aforementioned adhesive failure issues where the corners did not stick. Our research discovered, what one user noted, that Konecto shipped several containers of material to the U.S. knowing the adhesive/product was defective hence it would likely fail. Therefore if you purchased material from approx mid-late '08 it is *HIGHLY* probable it's defective. We reinstalled the jobs with new product in 12/08-1/09 with no issues. Also mentioned....roll it, roll it, roll it!

*Retailers* - Food for thought. If you are contemplating carrying the product it is a unique, quality niche item however once you add your mark-up and labor costs the product becomes less desirable. Many of our customers will spend the extra money or less for vinyl, ceramic/tile, hardwood or laminate. Additionally, if you are targeting the DIY consumer you are up against the online dealers and Lowes; your best bet is to purchase pallets. However Lowes retail is tough to compete with due to the Konecto items they sell are 1-2 mills thinner (equally durable) than what you purchase from your distributor. The thinner mill product is exclusive to the Big Box retailers.


----------



## Floorwizard

> However Lowes retail is tough to compete with due to the Konecto items they sell are 1-2 mills thinner (equally durable)


NOT equally durable


----------



## flooringguy

What do you mean that "The floor didn't just lift in corners, but in the center-sides-middle-corners, you name it."? Did the individual tile lift in the corners of the individual tile, or did the flooring near the corners of the room lift?

Thx


----------



## CAFloorLayer

I see a few problems here along with the others that were already mentioned by the professionals that install for a living.

1. Dont "do it yourself". I dont care how easy it looks. There's alot more to flooring than slapping it down on the floor and walking away. Pay someone on the side and they'll do it right, the first time. Stick to your desk job.

2. Flooring lives and dies by moisture. I see some people on here installing flooring in their Basement ?!?!!? Anything under ground level screams moisture. How is anything supposed to stick to anything in this environment??? Put carpet and pad in there, or leave it bare concrete. Forget about anything with adhesive.

3. What it comes down to is this, roll it and let it acclimate. If its too cold or too hot forget about it, no ones fault but your own. Im willing to bet these people said ah forget it, we'll install it and just invite everyone over for a party and let them walk all over it, forget the 100lb roller.


Ive installed Konecto in huge corporations cafeterias, dozens and dozens of hospitals, miles and miles of the dot comers corridors and break rooms, and that stuff still looks beautiful. It is absolutely my favorite type of hard surface to install, and i get a trillion comments from "DIYers" while im installing it - "gee that looks easy". 


Leave the floor layers to install your floors, and we'll leave you to prepare our taxes.


----------



## Floorwizard

> 2. Flooring lives and dies by moisture. I see some people on here installing flooring in their Basement ?!?!!? Anything under ground level screams moisture. How is anything supposed to stick to anything in this environment??? Put carpet and pad in there, or leave it bare concrete. Forget about anything with adhesive.


Terrible advice.
Carpet and pad stretched below grade is fool proof? HA!



> 1. Dont "do it yourself".


Pretty lame post in a DIY site.


----------



## Mudd

Floorwizard - 

I think it's great advice. Moisture levels that would cause problems with any other sort of flooring won't harm carpet and pad. Moisture can evaporate off right through them.

I'm not saying put it on a damp slab, but if the slab looks and feels dry (it can still have a lot of moisture at that point) carpet and pad are great.


----------



## Floorwizard

> Moisture levels that would cause problems with any other sort of flooring won't harm carpet and pad.


I disagree.
If there is high enough moisture to affect lam with moisture barrier, or Konecto, or loose lay sheet vinyl it will certainly affect absorbant padding.



> I'm not saying put it on a damp slab, but if the slab looks and feels dry (it can still have a lot of moisture at that point) carpet and pad are great.


I agree that cpt and pad on a dry slab is good. I disagree that cpt and pad is the only good product for a dry slab.
It's just not true-


----------



## Floorwizard

> I think it's great advice. Moisture levels that would cause problems with any other sort of flooring won't harm carpet and pad. Moisture can evaporate off right through them.


How can you say that?
In another thread you said this:





> I sold flooring in Fort Worth/Dallas for 8 years. Mostly slabs and lots of moisture.
> 
> Never had a problem with Karndean. Literally.
> 
> Don't seal the slab; that can affect how glue bonds to it. Mop your slab with vinegar and water a couple days prior to the installation.
> 
> The K91 adhesive can handle moisture. After 48 hour cure time, it's supposed to be waterproof.
> 
> Had a customer whose house flooded and the Karndean area was under water for several days. Major damage to everything but the Karndean.
> 
> It has been some years since I left that area. We were selling Van Gogh style at $2.99 per sf back then. Am now in Alaska where shipping costs are high; selling Van Gogh style for $4.49 here and now.



So please help me understand....


----------



## okieinalaska3

Just wanted to say I installed this about 10 days ago in my entry way. (all by myself, it was pretty easy and I have never installed any flooring before) I live in Alaska, it's March and still cold, lots of snow. My entry way is very drafty so I was worried about the glue not sticking. I turned the heat up, let the boxes sit upstairs where it's much warmer and worked with a little space heater on the landing to keep the temp up. I used the tile look product and it looks fantastic. Not one seam is coming up anywhere. 

I laid it so the tiles look offset, instead of all in a row. The subfloor is wood. It had 4 layers of old vinyl stuff on it. I managed to get two off. The others were stuck very firm. 

Here is a photo. 
Amy


----------



## REMF

Looks nice Okie, who in the great state of AK carries Konecto?


----------



## Floorwizard

I carry it....
So do tons of places...


----------



## REMF

Floorwizard said:


> I carry it....
> So do tons of places...


Tons LOL :laughing: and what store is I ? havent heard of that one. Can you shoot me a PM of what store you are at?


----------



## Floorwizard

Sure...I do not want to advertise..so that is why I do not put the name in the thread...I also do not give out my store unless requested to play by the rules....


----------



## Floorwizard

I can't PM you.....maybe it's from a lack of posts?


----------



## Mudd

Floorwizard - 

I'm confused with the "How can you say that? In another thread you said this..."

I distinguish between slabs that are above grade and those that are below grade.

Above-grade slabs provide moisture the opportunity to escape from the side of the slab that sticks up a few inches out of the ground. In short, moisture can enter the slab from below and exit out the side.

Basement slabs don't have that option. Moisture enters from below and from the side and can only escape through the surface of the slab. One needs to be much more careful in selecting flooring for below-grade slabs than above-grade slabs.

If a slab looks and feels dry, it still needs to be moisture tested prior to installing wood or laminate.

But, if a slab looks and feels dry, it doesn't need to be moisture tested prior the installation of carpet and pad. Moisture can evaporate off right through the carpet and pad. Have you ever seen a carpet sample that refers to moisture testing somewhere in the fine print on the back? I haven't.

Referring to a basement slab, CAFloorLayer wrote, "Put carpet and pad in there, or leave it bare concrete. Forget about anything with adhesive."

You took issue with his statement and wrote, "Terrible advice. Carpet and pad stretched below grade is fool proof? HA!"

I took issue with your statement because I agree with him that carpet and pad are generally fine on basement slabs (as long as the concrete looks and feels dry) though I disagree with the second sentence. There are products requiring adhesive that can take a decent bit of moisture, in my opinion.

That second quote you pulled from one of my posts was not referring to a below-grade slab, though I don't think Karndean would have much of a problem on a properly prepared basement slab. 

I think you could drain a swimming pool, glue Karndean to the bottom, wait 72 hours for the glue to cure and refill the pool without hurting the Karndean or the K91 adhesive. I base that on my experience with the product.

I do respect your opinion on the basement slab issue and I know from prior posts that we disagree on whether or not laminate is generally acceptable below grade.

I think carpet and pad are fine on slabs with a moisture content too high for wood/laminate. You apparently don't.

We're both pros with a decent amount of knowledge and experience and I think we can agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## Floorwizard

Didn't see anything that stated the specifics of below and above grade...sorry...
Still it seemed one quote stated any other flooring would be affect badly with moisture and another quote said Karndean was great in moisture areas...
I am nit picking, pay me no bother...

I had an issue with CAfloor because his quote made it seem as if Carpet and Pad or bare floor was the only option. Yes I agree with you on the first part..bare floors would work, but Carpet and Pad is not the best option howevr it may work fine. And it certainly is not the ONLY option as the quote implies..therefore...bad advice.
Direct glue Carpet and many other products can be acceptable for that situation.
We need to know more info to be sure.



> though I don't think Karndean would have much of a problem on a properly prepared basement slab.





> I think you could drain a swimming pool, glue Karndean to the bottom, wait 72 hours for the glue to cure and refill the pool without hurting the Karndean or the K91 adhesive. I base that on my experience with the product.


So it works for wet AND dry basements right?
I still am confused by the contradiction or lack of information.



> I do respect your opinion on the basement slab issue and I know from prior posts that we disagree on whether or not laminate is generally acceptable below grade.


I think we can both agree laminate is fine under certain conditions.
Manufacturers sure think so.



> I think carpet and pad are fine on slabs with a moisture content too high for wood/laminate. You apparently don't.


Of course not...too high is relative.
Direct glue with no pad is best for very high moisture...


----------



## Mudd

Floorwizard - 

CAFloorLayer was the one who wrote "Put carpet and pad in there or leave it bare concrete. Forget about anything with adhesive."

Not me.

The fact that I think carpet and pad are generally good flooring for basement slabs is all I was addressing.

But, I don't agree with CAFloorLayer's second sentence. On basement slabs I can think of a number of products I wouldn't worry too much about besides carpet and pad. Karndean is one of them.

The big issue for me with basement slabs is that the moisture can't escape out the side of the slab the way it can with above-grade slabs.

This raises issues beyond the flooring that need to be considered. 

Let's take a hypothetical example using Karndean and Taylor's adhesive system.

Let's say that a customer wants to put it in the entire basement. We can seal the concrete (I forget the particular Taylor product number but it's the one that chemically bonds to the concrete and is supposed to create a true moisture barrier). Then we lay the Karndean with Taylor 2091 or Karndean K91 (same product).

Should there be any issue with the floor from moisture? Hell no... the Karndean is pure PVC (same as a plumbing pipe or shower pan liner) and is rated for exterior use (except for fading in direct sunlight) and marine use.

I know from experience that the 2091/K91 will hold up even if under water for days on end... I've seen it do that.

But, where is all the moisture that is coming up into the slab going to go? It's under pressure so it has to go somewhere.

It'll migrate to the perimeter of the slab and there will be a dramatic increase in the moisture level at the wall line, down low. Mold and mildew can start up around the edge of the room.

So, even though I think the flooring can take the moisture, what about the drywall and base trim? You have to look at the big picture, not just the flooring itself.

I wouldn't suggest that a customer put a flooring that is impervious to moisture on an entire basement slab without letting the customer know that there could be complications.

Yeah, the floor is fine, but the bottom six inches of drywall is damp and the paint is bubbling and there's a moldy odor and the base trim is swelling and splitting in spots... 

Catch my drift?


----------



## Floorwizard

I am buying what your selling....I gotcha...

I would however say in situations with that kind of moisture...pad is just as bad.

best to glue direct.


----------



## Mudd

You're probably right, though I'd be worried that the glue would act as a partial moisture barrier.

My take is that with pad, each square foot of the slab can evaporate off a certain amount of moisture. 

As soon as you put anything that acts as a moisture barrier down, the concrete perimeter just outside the moisture barrier area will have to evaporate off all the moisture that was originally coming up through that part of the slab, PLUS all the moisture that was coming up under the area that now has a moisture barrier on it.

Thus, carpet and pad are least likely to cause a shift in the moisture absorbtion/evaporation equilibrium that exists in the slab.

In other words, if you don't have an existing moisture problem, you are less likely to get one with carpet and pad than with any other type of flooring.


----------



## Floorwizard

STAINED CONCRETE! 

There......done 

Good points....


----------



## CAFloorLayer

It appears FloorWizard HAS to be right, ALL THE TIME.

The horse is dead. Stop beating it.


----------



## Floorwizard

Hey CA, we are all having fun here.....it's all in good fun and great information.
I reject your opinion that I must be right all the time and I request as a moderator that you keep your personal attacks to yourself from now on....

Good day to you....


----------



## Baron

I've also installed konnecto in my own rental property, and in a Convenience Mart. I have had good experiences with it and they are replacing the convenient store floor free of charge due to some buckling. 
we did the floor during the winter and some difficulty keeping the products and the room up to temperature I think. Konnecto was very good about coming out and it didn't take too much to convince them to replace it.

I did have trouble on a triple decker tenemant house hall this winter for the same reasons. I couldn't keep the unheated hall ways warm enough along the walls and had to use a hand held heat gun to induce stickage with the glue.
I think like all vinyl products the product must be installed in its correct temperature range or some problems will occur. That is true of sheet vinyl too, so I see nothing unusual about a products temperature requirements.

I also have rolled all my installations including all glue down vinyls and have never done any extra to konnecto to insure adhesion. Of course i don't buy on line and I look at the dates on products to insure I am being sold fresh materials with vinyl products.


----------



## Floorwizard

Just sold another Konecto job that I am completely confident will have no issues whatsoever...yet again....

I kinda wish something would go wrong...just to shake things up.....


----------



## mike costello

I will be putting another 1300 feet of it in on Tuesday in a local seafood restaurant chain. 

Its the third store they have done and they love it


----------



## Floorwizard

Of couse they do....YOUR putting it in......


----------



## mike costello

Thanks man.

Gonna try my luck in a different market in a few weeks -I will be moving to Ohio,
near Cleveland.
Little scary as I dont know what the market is there but its so hard to turn down a free house on the waterfront,lol.


----------



## Floorwizard

No doubt!

I will check with some of my friends from that area to find out some info if I can.


----------



## mike costello

Thanks, Im going in totally cold so any contacts would be huge!


----------



## Sundeity

*Good results with Konecto*

We installed Konecto in two bathrooms and our kitchen in 2007. The stuff is great and has had no issues with lifting. All three rooms were laid on a wood subfloor.


----------



## mmooreconst

I like this KONECTO flooring, Last fall I installed 250' of the Bellagio & Safari tile over concrete (on grade)in a commercial application in N.E.Ohio in two baths, kitchen & foyer and have had no problems, we only rolled it w/a hand J roller. I inspected it today and it's still as tight as the day we installed it, knock on wood!
We did aclimate it as per instructions and in two areas it went over existing VC tile. I can only figure there are bad batches out there as w/ so many things. I will recomend it as I have since I installed it.
Good Luck, Mark


----------



## mike costello

Put in 1300 ft of Konnecto Yesterday, took 10 hours and it looks great. Even figured out a way to reverse the direction so you dont have to install it backwards in a difficult layout.


----------



## Burley

*Fear Not Nancy!*

Nancy, I have been in the flooring industry for over 30 years. The first time that I saw this product I fell in love with it. So much so that I installed it in my own home, over existing sheet vinyl. There are no issues and no problems.

By the way, don't think that a Rep with their 'wanna-be' competition wouldn't start a thread like this.



Nancy S. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did a search on the tile and ran across this thread, which has me worried. We were planning on getting the square tiles to go over our current Armstrong Solarian vinyl sheet in the kitchen. We were told it could just be laid over our existing flooring.
> 
> Has anyone used or installed the square tiles? Problems? I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## 26yrsinflooring

mike costello said:


> Put in 1300 ft of Konnecto Yesterday, took 10 hours and it looks great. Even figured out a way to reverse the direction so you dont have to install it backwards in a difficult layout.


We sell Konecto's directional transitions strips so you can change direction as needed.


----------



## 26yrsinflooring

Talked to a guy in Texas last week about installing a job of Konecto.
he wanted too charge $2 per foot !!!


Do not let these installers take advantage of you if the price is from 1.25-1.00 it is fair anything else is to high.

Heck, Do -IT -Yourself !
hey Wiz can we get this thread renamed since all the good posters are posting here now?

There are many in the ether that still think this is a negative thread.


----------



## mike costello

Darn, thought I was a Pioneer


----------



## prophat

*Thank you!!*

I just wanted to say a quick Thank You to all of you for contributing on this site. 

Who knew I would get so much from this site just from having a brief interest in Konecto flooring and somehow googlin' my way in here. (Renovating Condo)

It has been very informative and I appreciate it very much. Communities and forums like this simply rock! 

I admit, although I was mainly in here to get some ideas of what others have experienced with Konecto flyooring, it has been quite entertaining at times watching the pros hash things out between themselves about whatever- regardless of Konecto, specifically. :thumbup:

Anyhow... looks like there is so much to learn about flooring. And, I probably shouldn't be posting this here...(forgive me) but sometimes i guess that oddball post every now and then helps in more ways than one. (Like it did for me in this specific thread)

Konecto flooring definitely seems to be right at the top of my list to check out in person, since it sounds like a solid product from what I can tell so far. 

If I do go with Konecto flooring, I will definitely post up my experience here- good or bad. Although, I'll look around to make sure I post it in the appropriate section if necessary. 

Thanks again everyone! 

P.S. Post pics whenever possible as it relates! 


(I hope to replace the Blue Carpeting in my kitchen with Konecto flooring soon. )



















YIKES!


----------



## Floorwizard

good lord.
get that carpet outta there!
should be a great change.


----------



## kgroth

*Drama*

I checked out this site before installing an entire house full of konecto prestige planks. I assumed that only the bad experiences were reported and there must be many happy customers not taking the time to add their thoughts. So, I had it professionally installed over the recommended underlayment, let it acclimate, left space for expansion and had it rolled- twice. There are still about 2 dozen seams that are separating and the retailer was nice enough to send me some glue to fix it. Except I am still irritated that it has to be fixed in the first place. I live in southern CA, so not much temp changing here. And I just happened to notice that the corners are lifting and breaking off. I have a 3" chunk missing in the middle of my family room. Oh, and while I'm bashing this product - it scratches more easily than I thought it would and makes noise like a pergo or laminate. Very disappointing. I realize it's only vinyl and I can't expect it to look perfect but I CAN expect it to be durable and stay stuck together!


----------



## Bud Cline

Ya kinda gotta take your lumps if you can't heed the warnings.:yes:


----------



## Floorwizard

theres a warning on everything...
it's the internet.....


----------

